# Loader/Push box Hourly Rate



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a account that has changed from per push to houly!
Looking for some ideas per hour cost for a 
John Deere 310 with a 12' box and a Case 621 with a 16' box
Also looking for a hourly rate for a four wheeler.
Now i now it varys by region and overhead but just fishing a little

Thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Superior L & L;412420 said:


> I have a account that has changed from per push to houly!
> Looking for some ideas per hour cost for a
> John Deere 310 with a 12' box and a Case 621 with a 16' box
> Also looking for a hourly rate for a four wheeler.
> ...


Sorry man but with all of that equipment you dont know how much an hour you should be charging? Around here (I guess!) loaders range from $75.00-$110.00 per hour and quads, might be around $30-$35.00 per hour.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Loader--$125.00 per hour
Quad----$55.00 per hour


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Brian Young;412445 said:


> Sorry man but with all of that equipment you dont know how much an hour you should be charging? .


LOL My thoughts exactly. Take the original bid price, divide it by your average hours. minus your markup. You have YOUR original hourly rate


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

$175 for the backhoe with box 
$275 or more for the loader with box
$80 or more for the 4wheeler


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Brian Young;412445 said:


> Sorry man but with all of that equipment you dont know how much an hour you should be charging? Around here (I guess!) loaders range from $75.00-$110.00 per hour and quads, might be around $30-$35.00 per hour.


I know what i "want" to charge but dont think i will get it at that rate. Like i said im just fishing around for some thoughts.


----------

